# Headband?



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

A med grower from Cali has offered me some Headband seeds.  Any info on this strain?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 7, 2010)

Found this smoke report:

Type:  *Indica* Rating: 8/10
 Duration: 1.0- 1.5 Hours
 Density:  Thick and compressed
 Method:  Pipe


  Headband is a surprise to the testers.  It is labeled as indica, though it is a hybrid.  It is considered an Indica dominant strain.  Headband is a combination of OG Kush, Master Kush, and Sour Diesel.  This potent combination creates a strain that is very different from the others.  Opening the container releases a scent similar to sativa strains.  Headband provides a good taste and is smooth on the throat.
 Headband is a surprise due to the very good combination of relief it provides. This is not recommended for beginners, though you can decrease and test the dosage using the method of your preference.  Surprisingly, it provides the proper combination of elation, sedation, and duration among the other positive characteristics.
 Headband provides relief for a number of symptoms.  Pain and headaches dissipate after a few minutes.  A relaxed release of tension and stress assist in overall attitude.  The excellent choice of sativa added to the combination of Headband balances the indica/sativa characteristics.  An awake and alert feeling is also provided but fatigue is not relieved.  Appetite is stimulated, as well.  Muscles spasms are moderately reduced.
 The elation of Headband is different from other strains.  The elation is potent, possibly for the everyday smoker, as well.  It is a quality elation, not just potent.
 Overall, many smokers will enjoy the quality characteristics of Headband with the duration provided


----------



## spacecruiser427 (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm pretty sure i've smoked it before and it was bomb. i've never grew it though


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

Headband&#8230;GENETICS=        OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel
Very good pot. This is a great treat to start the day off right! Careful though as you can over do it, leading to a slightly sleepy effect, not feelng like an indica but like an overpowering sativa, it pops your eyes out your head for a better view above the clouds and puts em back in right before ya doze off. The initial high from it is speedy and doesnt seem to have a ceiling, bowl after bowl it gets ya higher.

The taste of it was very much like OG kush, with a slight aftertaste of fuel which I guess comes from the diesel as regular OG kush doesnt have this ime. Really pleasant to smoke except for the expansion which is very strong. It will make you cough on the exhale even though it is very smooth herb.

Smells pretty mush like OG kush, a little bit of astringent smell in there, this stuff would stink up a room really quick if its jar was opened.

overall a good morning and early day smoke, it has plenty of uplift to it, but if you smoke enough of it you can be put to sleep or made drowzy.


HG i would take the oppertunity for sure.  let us know


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 7, 2010)

hamster lewis has a grow where he has some headband x chemdog maybe he can tell u some traits of the headband possibly


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

Never had it first hand THG...but I've heard really good things about it.  If I had the opportunity to grow some out I would!

Check out this website they have alot of info on the headband.  highboldtage.com   At least they did a month ago.


----------

